# Sexual maturity?



## DarkEquine (May 8, 2008)

Hi there...just wondering when male GSD's reach sexual maturity???
At the moment, Zac's gotten into the rather disturbing habit of "getting friendly" with his favorite fluffy (ironically, it's a plush GSD toy!) and he's only 14 weeks.
Is this the beginnings of sexual activity or just telling his "puppy" that he loves him???


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

he's telling his "puppy" that he's tougher than him.

boys are the same as girls and can hit sexual maturity anywhere from 6 months on.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Kelso started "getting friendly" aka humping his favorite toys and towels ect at 9 weeks old when we first got him!







no joke.

We just said "ah ah" or redirected to another toy or bascially ignored it.

If i remember right (and I am sure breeders and such can correct me or inform you more) male gsd's dont reach puberty or sexual maturity until a long while after 14 weeks...more like 6 months to a year.

Some say it can be a dominance thing, others say more of a social play/excitement thing. I would say in our case more play/excitment whatever thing. Like I said we just redirected, ignored ect, and he had stopped it soon after. He is now 20 months and not neutered and I havent seen him do it since.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Apollo has been doing this to Rocky since shortly after we got him. Rocky never did it that I recall but the dogs are so much the opposite.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

tyson did the same thing when he was only 10 weeks old with his favorite bunny


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Both of my boys did it to this one blanket I had, so I picked it up and that was the end of that. They never did it to each other though.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Keefer has never done humped anything but Dena - not a toy, not his bed, not a human, not another dog. And he only did it as a puppy. She'd be hanging out on the floor in the evening and he'd hop on her back (he was about 1/3 of her size at the time) and go to town. It was absolutely hilarious, so after indulging in a few seconds of giggling I'd tell him to get off. We use the "off" command is for getting off _whatever_ they're on - stop jumping on a human, get off the furniture, and yes, off your sister!!!









Since he was so much smaller, she could also just stand up and dump him off herself, which she'd do if I didn't make him get off quickly enough to suit her. Now that he's slightly bigger than her he doesn't do it anymore. He will sometimes put his paws on her back in play, and I immediately tell him "off".


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Apollo has never tried to hump any one or thing but Rocky. I do remove him when he tries it. I am not sure it is truly him trying to hump though. I wouldnt think a 8, 10, or 12 week old pup would know how to do that.


----------



## Shugmort (Aug 8, 2006)

Falken is 12 weeks and several times humped the pillow on his bed, and yes it was definitely humping as the "proof" was clearly visible


----------



## rocky30 (Feb 25, 2008)

rocky hasn't done it but when do they start to lift there legs to pee.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Freyja humped a Schutzhund sleeve at our home once. She's just saying, "hey, I'm tougher than you."


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I take it back. Lately I've seen my boys humping each other during play. It's mostly Zeus humping Apollo though.


----------

